
Rich People Don’t Just Live Longer. They Also Get More Healthy Years - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/science/rich-people-longer-life-study.html
======
mech1234
Breaking down some possible factors:

1\. Rich people spending their way to better health by purchasing healthcare
services

2\. Rich people spending their way to better health by purchasing healthy
food, gym memberships, and expensive healthy habits

3\. Rich people having higher conscientiousness, and this pushing them toward
healthier habits regardless of expense.

4\. The same genetic makeup that makes you rich also makes you healthy.

5\. Being healthy throughout your life allows you to become wealthy more
easily, by letting you work harder with less fatigue.

My estimation is that your healthy years come before lots of lifestyle
interventions (drugs,surgeries, etc)- they are the years that your healthcare
consumption is more or less moot. So I think factors 2,3, and 5 dominate here.

~~~
gowld
Better healthcare when you are young gives you more healthy years. That's why
the fields of pediatrics and non-geriatrics exist. Losing your teeth, eyes,
muscles, etc has knock on effects.

------
andytithesis
I had always wondered if the catch phrase "eat the rich" was meant literally.
Thanks!

